# PSU for rig



## cs4sid (Jul 5, 2015)

I have this config-
i5-4440
Asus B85m-g
Corsair Vengeance 8 GB (1x1)
GTX 960
1 120mm non-led fan
and I use a backlit keyboard (cm devastator) and a Logitech g400s

I currently have a Antec Vp500p, is this enough or should I buy another later?


----------



## Shah (Jul 5, 2015)

cs4sid said:


> I have this config-
> i5-4440
> Asus B85m-g
> Corsair Vengeance 8 GB (1x1)
> ...



I have a similar config and I use a Antec VP550P. The max load consumed by your PC will be around 450W. So, your Antec VP500PC should do fine.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Antec Vp500p is enough for that config.


----------

